# Erupted mound in yard. What gives?



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

What is this? Found two in the last week or so.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks like a mole pushing the dirt up from below. We see that a lot around here.


----------

